# Hand cream that works?



## onezumi (May 1, 2008)

Hand creams seem to be gross and greasy and they don't last more than 5 minutes. Any recs for something that works?


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 1, 2008)

i would love to know that too. my hands has been getting dry and flaky when its cold. maybe me not drinking enough water is one factor.


----------



## onezumi (May 1, 2008)

I thought water might help, too. I increased my water intake and it doesn't seem to help. I know one factor is my day job's terrible soap... But even before now I got really dry.


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 1, 2008)

I love loccitane hand cream sephora sells it... they have a shea/coc butterone but I hate the scent of that so I use the lavender one


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 1, 2008)

I don't know about a handcreme, but I have found that vaseline under gloves overnight will restore the moisture, stop the flaking, and make them super smooth!


----------



## upside_down (May 1, 2008)

If it gets really bad, Eucerin can help. I know it's prescribed by some doctor's to treat excema.


----------



## lainz (May 1, 2008)

the body shop makes amazing creams. i love the coconut one.


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2008)

The Norwegian Formula one is really heavy duty and lasts a pretty long time on my hands.


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2008)

Aveeno has a line of moisturizing creams that are great.


----------



## Brittni (May 2, 2008)

Lotion wise I absolutely LOVE Bliss' Body Butter. It's thick but not too creamy and nasty feeling like most body butters and it has suchhh a good moisturizing quality about it. I'm sad that my free size from Sephora is gone now cause it's kind of expensive for a big tube.


----------



## dollypink (May 3, 2008)

crabtree & evelyn hand therapy is amazing. i have a la source one i keep at home, and a rose one i carry about with me. they make me hands feel like new!


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 3, 2008)

L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream is my absolute favorite.


----------



## MsCocoa (May 4, 2008)

I like Aveda Hand Relief!


----------



## red (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_L'Occitane Shea Butter Hand Cream is my absolute favorite._

 
this stuff is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, doesn't come cheap though.

here


----------



## Angelcorrine (May 4, 2008)

I usually use Lubriderm for Extra Dry skin (the dark red top) at work because it soaks in really fast and I need to type at work.

When I worked at a day care (and washed my hands about every 5 minutes) I used Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve.  I swear it stays on through a few hand washings.  It's pricey, but a tiny little bit is all that you need.  It takes a couple of minutes to soak in, but when it does it's fantastic.


----------



## stacylynne (May 4, 2008)

I like Cetaphil that comes in the jar. It's thick, I moisterize from head to toe with it. I love it


----------



## coma_white (May 7, 2008)

Aveda hand relief is actually quite nice - I keep a travel size in my purse when I'm out and about.

At home though, I love LUSH's Smitten hand cream, followed by one of the massage bars - following this routine two to three times a day, and my cracked, flaky hands became (and remain) soft as butter without ever feeling greasy!


----------



## Nox (May 9, 2008)

I don't really keep applying lotion to my hands throughout the day.

What I do these days is sleep with moisturizing gloves every night, keeping my hands covered in shea butter (I air whip a small tub of it, and I keep that in the pantry just for my hands).  Over time, it seems that it actually made my skin 'better quality'.  I don't even have knuckle lines anymore, can you believe it?  It retains moisture very well, it's soft and supple, very resistant to dryness, I don't crack or get split cuticles.  It's cheaper than any expensive lotion out there, and you only need a little bit of it to see those benefits.


----------



## onezumi (May 9, 2008)

Ooo! SO many great ideas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmmm, shea butter? I might try that. I actually have terrible trouble with scar lines on my knuckles. (I used to be a semi-pro kickboxer and I cut my knuckles open a lot.) It would be nice to kind of minimize that.


----------



## candlesxvi (Jun 3, 2008)

OMIGOSH the BEST hand lotion ever is Palmer's concentrated hand cream with vitamin e. the cocoa scent is a little nauseating but it's so worth it to have amazing hands. trust me, they got so bad during the winter that my knuckles would crack and bleed. this stuff is the holy grail!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* 

 
_I love loccitane hand cream sephora sells it... they have a shea/coc butterone but I hate the scent of that so I use the lavender one_

 
I agree...L'Occitane. I'm a Flight Attendant and wash my hands about 60 million times a day. This stuff works just use a pea size at a time, thats all u need.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 3, 2008)

My favorite hand cream is Chanel's Nourishing and Rejunvenating Hand Cream but it is sooooo expensive at $48.  I love it though and use it every night.  I also really like Nivea hand cream as well.


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm addicted to L'annine, a hand cream from Lebanon. My hands are very dry and I find that this cream softens instantly and is long lasting. It comes in 3 varieties, Lemon, Avocado and Mango


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OohJeannie* 

 
_I agree...L'Occitane. I'm a Flight Attendant and wash my hands about 60 million times a day. This stuff works just use a pea size at a time, thats all u need._

 
ITA! This stuff is kind of pricey, but totally worth it, IMO. It's the best!


----------



## tevasrule (Jul 1, 2008)

I swear by Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream.  I use the fragrance-free kind and keep it on my desk at work.  It's not too greasy and definitely helps after using the industrial soap here at the office.  When my hands get really bad during the winter, I use L'Occitane's pure shea butter on the cracked spots before I go to bed, and that works wonders as well.


----------



## MsCocoa (Jul 1, 2008)

I've just tried the L'occitane one and I love it; very rich but the smell isn't nice once it settles in.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jul 1, 2008)

L'Occitane's shea butter hand cream is by far the best product for hands that IMO is the best out there right now.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Jul 1, 2008)

I got the travel size of the L'Occitane 20% shea butter hand cream this weekend, wow that stuff is amazing. There is hardly even a scent, which I love. Not loving the lavendar hand cream though, the scent on that is atrocious!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

I work at a store that sells some hand creams however I won't even touch them anymore! I SWEAR by L'Occitane's Dry Hands cream-the shea butter one. It has everything that I need a hand cream to have (very little paraffin, 20% she butter) without the greasiness. Hell I even recommend it to some of my clients who have extreme dryness and cracked hands. That and the 100% shea butter...you can't go wrong.


----------



## BohemianSheila (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a sensitivity to mineral oils and such and just tried the Korres Guava Body Butter. It's great - a little goes a long way, it absorbs quickly because it doesn't have mineral oil or other fillers. Pricey, but worth it for me.


----------

